# linkage



## stu222art (Oct 5, 2008)

hi all i have bought a 245 with a wheeled forklift the forklift works fine now i have took it off i can t get the linkarms to work at all what im wondering is as its on wheels and you don t need the links have they diverted the oil feeds to the forklift, the tractor has had the forklift on all of its lifeit was used on site for carrying pallets about heres hoping stu


----------

